# Prima Amigo or AF Rejuvenate??



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm enjoying this site - it's really friendly! 

Have selected wax and clay, trying to work out the bit in the middle now!  Which of the above two would you choose and why? Am I correct in say both are non abrasive and do much the same thing?

It's a black Subaru, with pretty good non metallic black paint. Plan is for the above to go between clay and Glasur.

Andy


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

At the moment its amigo imo but that may change once i try rejevenate, don't think that rejev or amigo will dissapoint,amigo should fill more though if thats what you are after:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Amigo all day long. Amigo has the edge on looks, having owned both that was the conclusion I came to.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 Amigo :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

+ 2 Amigo


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like all the votes are for Amigo so far............

So, what effect does Amigo have then - on my black paint, if I clay first, it will fill a bit and leave a good shine ready for the wax?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Amigo all day long. Amigo has the edge on looks, having owned both that was the conclusion I came to.


Is Amigo not also a glaze whereas Rejevunate is just a pre-wax cleanser without fillers?

If so 'looks' is not really a fair comparison.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never amigo, whats special about the product, sorry guys to ask this question.

On DW it does get mentioned alot on here, and everyone rates it highly.

Is it close to srp in comparison.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Amigo,amigo.


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Amigo,amigo.


Do you mean "Amigo, my friend", or are you giving two votes for Amigo? :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I've never amigo, whats special about the product, sorry guys to ask this question.
> 
> On DW it does get mentioned alot on here, and everyone rates it highly.


It's a cleaner glaze that fills pretty good, but most importantly looks great!



Trip tdi said:


> Is it close to srp in comparison.


much better than chalk in a sealant bottle! 

Poorboys blackhole probably the closest comparison. :thumb:


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

But is it available anywhere in the Uk at the moment? - Cleanyourcar.com are out of it!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

LitchfieldAndy said:


> But is it available anywhere in the Uk at the moment? - Cleanyourcar.com are out of it!


Shinearama!


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Shinearama!


So they do. cheers M!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Shinearama!


I was sick of reading reviews on this stuff and thinking "I must try that someday..."

So i just logged on to Shinerama and ordered a bottle of it! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are different products. You'd perhaps top Rejuvenate with Amigo but they do different things. Both are about the best at what they do though.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> I was sick of reading reviews on this stuff and thinking "I must try that someday..."
> 
> So i just logged on to Shinerama and ordered a bottle of it! Can't wait to try it out!


Don't blame me! 

I will tell you this though, it is one of the very select few products I buy again and again (Vics red is another ). I still try others, and use others for different strengths, but this is the only glaze I use with my sealants.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Don't blame me!
> 
> I will tell you this though, it is one of the very select few products I buy again and again (Vics red is another ). I still try others, and use others for different strengths, but this is the only glaze I use with my sealants.


think it will take a long time to find a product that replaces amigo:thumb:
Pretty impressed with hydro as well:thumb:


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

RussZS said:


> They are different products. You'd perhaps top Rejuvenate with Amigo but they do different things. Both are about the best at what they do though.


Hey Russ, so is Rejuvenate more "cleanser" and amigo more "mild cut polish & glaze"?

Cheers for you previous advice btw. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Don't blame me!
> 
> I will tell you this though, it is one of the very select few products I buy again and again (Vics red is another ). I still try others, and use others for different strengths, but this is the only glaze I use with my sealants.


It's entirely your fault! Haha, thanks though, pushed me over the edge, been meaning to try it for a while. If it's as good as i've read on here, will be a winner for me. I do lots of friends/families cars and if it helps them look amazing with little effort and lays a great base for a wax.... It's the one!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

msb said:


> think it will take a long time to find a product that replaces amigo:thumb:
> Pretty impressed with hydro as well:thumb:


I personally think Poorboys Black Hole is easily comparable with Amigo. I actually prefer using it as it's not quite as 'dry'. But it would be impossible to split the two on looks.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

CleanYourCar said:


> I personally think Poorboys Black Hole is easily comparable with Amigo. I actually prefer using it as it's not quite as 'dry'. But it would be impossible to split the two on looks.


by hand yes,by DA i personally think the amigo's better on the various different cars i have used it on from silver through to black. Don't get me wrong blackholes fantastic, but i prefer amigo and don't actually need two products that essentially do the same thing:thumb:


----------

